# Two things....



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Been awhile since i have been on but i wanted to see if anyone knew when the ODNR released their dates for the trout stocking? Also, there are probably only a select few of you, but do any of you go to these lakes/resivoirs and fish trout swimbaits? If so what places are you getting the most action. Thanks.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The ODNR list of stocking dates will probably be out anytime now. Seems like they always put it out a month or two in advance. I only fish Clark Lake for the trout and if I believed that there was enough monster bass in there yes I'd be tossing a trout colored swimbait for 'em.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I ask about swimbaiting because im pretty much a strictly swimbait fisherman now. I havent been to any of the trout releases yet because this will only be my second year swimbaiting. However, i have some swimbaits some of you will think im crazy for throwing but there is nothing like a swimbait bite in my eyes. So if anyone has experience of seeing these bigger bass tear into the trout or have heard of one of these lakes please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Luns said:


> Been awhile since i have been on but i wanted to see if anyone knew when the ODNR released their dates for the trout stocking? Also, there are probably only a select few of you, but do any of you go to these lakes/resivoirs and fish trout swimbaits? If so what places are you getting the most action. Thanks.


I see where you're going with this and I have to give you credit for thinking like a "Angler" Hopefully someone else will really be able to help you out...but I'll start with our local trout stocked lake. Clark Lake is stocked in early Spring, most trout that I've seen caught or have caught (by accident) are around 12 inches in length. Clark is a very shallow lake that really heats up in summer so trout should not live long. The largest Bass I have heard or seen taken was around 5 lbs, so I have a hard time believing the Bass in Clark Lake are eating Trout that Big. CJ Brown is a different story...it has a larger Bass population but is not stocked with trout. I think the Bass that feed on trout are in lakes with a natural breeding population where a Bass has a choice of edible sizes. Keep reading, thinking, learning, and asking questions....Good Fishing To You Brent


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I guess what im looking at is i have some big baits....10" 3:16 freestyle trout to give an example.....i dont have a problem throwing big baits when no one else will. I think for me i would just have a little more confidence in throwing a bait that big where the bass have seen trout this big before. Im more hesitant to throw the "bigger baits" in places that have never seen forage of the same size as my bait. I will say with swimbaits, even though i only have a year under my belt, you would be shocked at how these bass will attack baits that are the same size or slightly smaller than the fish trying to feed on it.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Luns said:


> I guess what im looking at is i have some big baits....10" 3:16 freestyle trout to give an example.....i dont have a problem throwing big baits when no one else will. I think for me i would just have a little more confidence in throwing a bait that big where the bass have seen trout this big before. Im more hesitant to throw the "bigger baits" in places that have never seen forage of the same size as my bait. I will say with swimbaits, even though i only have a year under my belt, you would be shocked at how these bass will attack baits that are the same size or slightly smaller than the fish trying to feed on it.


I understand...you might be on to something..just don't let anyone tell you that you're thinking is wrong..I knew where you were headed but Steve and I can't get you there around our area. I've seen what your talking about but that was in SC and Northern Georgia. Someone else will have to guide you to a Lake in Ohio that fits your quest


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> I understand...you might be on to something..just don't let anyone tell you that you're thinking is wrong


Haha no worries, i got priceless looks from people last year throwing swimbaits. I know this is kind of a longshot thread but its worth a try. I have smaller baits ill throw at some hot spots of mine but i figured with a little guidance i might be able to put the right combo together for a few ohio lunkers on some big baits. Thanks for your input thus far!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

they used to stock trout in hammertown lake in jackson ohio back in the day. they still might. its a fairly small lake but its got some pretty deep areas considering the size. if i were going to try what you are doing, that would be the place i would do it.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Great topic but wait til the moronic fishermen who think expensive baits are useless come in.

I have a setup for big baits too and have been wondering about the same thing since I learned about them. I know Hodgson in Ravenna stocks trout and is pretty deep. It's also a pretty clear like a lot of the CA lakes. Silver Creek Metro stocks as well and it use to be clear. There is supposedly is a deep channel in the middle of the lake. Punderson stocks the brood stock trout that are bigger than our swimbaits and it is also deep as it's a natural lake. My biggest swimbait is the 9" Cl8bait. I have two of them as well as a BBz-1. Have yet to catch anything on them but never really gave them the chance. I'm looking into the soft bodies as well such as Hudds and the Rago baits. I have had a buddy catch a fish off of a 6" BBZ in a non-trout stocked lake so Im sure it'll work anywhere.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

legendaryyaj said:


> Great topic but wait til the moronic fishermen who think expensive baits are useless come in.
> 
> 
> > I truly hope those people dont even comment because they have no idea what goes into some of these baits....Let me just give a quick examply....the 3:16 10" freestyle is a very expensive bait. This bait however is so dialed in its crazy....i have 2 of them....one a floater, one is a slow sink. The slow sink, if you put it in a sink full of water will not sink without the hooks and split rings on, its that dialed in, there is so much technology in these baits its beyond most.
> ...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Luns said:


> legendaryyaj said:
> 
> 
> > Great topic but wait til the moronic fishermen who think expensive baits are useless come in.
> ...


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Findlay area


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Now you guys have my curiosity up...As you know I fish the Keitech Swing Impact Fat usually in 2.8" for crappie (various colors) and 3.8" for Bass (Bluegill and Silver Shad color) and Walleye(Chart/Lime and Perch color). The action on these sizes of Jap swimbaits are unbelievable but they also have 4.8" and 5.8" sizes and I would hate to see the action on those monsters. I might have to upsize and see what happens


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

another place is antrim in columbus. its an old gravel quarry and it gets stocked routinely with trout. not sure about the boating there, it might be canoe/kayak only. ive heard of guys catching some monster largemouth there and it was speculated that the trout might have something to do with the size of some of the bass guys are catching. all of this is second hand, i have never fished it.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> I might have to upsize and see what happens


I will say the biggest mistake you will make is to be afraid to throw the big baits, trust me, im new to swimbaiting, but not new to the game......


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Tossing big baits is a work out.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I've been tossing big swimbaits for years now. It's funny how long it took for them to catch on here. There's always a right time and a right place for them. Just not all the time and anyplace. --Tim................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow said:


> There's always a right time and a right place for them. Just not all the time and anyplace.
> 
> 
> > If your talking about big swimbaits (8"+) id agree, but if your talking about swimbaits in general i strongly disagree


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Luns said:


> Wow said:
> 
> 
> > There's always a right time and a right place for them. Just not all the time and anyplace.
> ...


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

That's my point I have swimbaits to cover all areas of water, and conditions so that comment of them not working all the time is incorrect.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Luns said:


> That's my point I have swimbaits to cover all areas of water, and conditions so that comment of them not working all the time is incorrect.


I think there's a section of the "Angling Soceity" out there that believes just that,swimbaits won't work all the time. The first year I ever used a swimbait I was hooked. The bass absolutely smash the suckers. The largest I've ever used is 5'' and the smallest around 2'' and have fished them at every lake I go to and have had tremendous success. They do work and work all the time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

caught fish at bark camp state park 2 years ago on a california swimbabes hot momma in a trout pattern. it's alomost 8" long and as big around as my sons wrist! caught fish from 2 lbs on up to my big one of 6lbs 5oz. they stock trout there but i've also caught fish on it at lakes that don't have trout. a bass can swallow anything it can get it's mouth around. it doesn't have to be a trout lake in order to catch them on a 10" bait. a 3 lb. bass doesn't have that much trouble eating a 12" bass if the opportunity presents itself. keep throwing it! ignore the haters, and keep learning. there's alot to swimbait fishing that you don't hear on t.v. or read in the mags. and i'll back you up anyday on the quality of those high dollar baits. i'd rather spend $100.00 for a bait that catches fish and holds up well than spend $20.00 on a bait that's gonna let me down on the first trip.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I totally agree these fish will feed on a trout color in a non trout lake, however, I feel trout have that distinct pattern, like a perch for example, that if aa large bass has seen in the past, and has made meals of these trout, it will be more likely that this bass will take a trout over say a bluegil. Trout are full of protein, and don't have all the spikes like a bass or bluegil has. There's a reason the bass in cali got so big eating these trout and lure makers try and base some of their top baits to represent the action of a lazy trout.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I too have been gaining alot of confidence with swimbaits the past couple seasons up in Michigan. Haven't experimented with one over 5 inches however. White Star Quarry in Gibsonburg has an annual trout stocking and i've seen some huge bass there. I don't think it's ridiculous to think that a 5 lber is capable of eating a 12 inch trout. 
In my experience there targeting bass, the water is crystal clear, the fish have all seen lures, and they are extremely line shy. In fact, the only way i've made it work is with 4lb test, a collar hooked nightcrawler on a tiny hook, and no weight. Pretty much the same rig that works for the trout after they've been picked through. It's a frustrating method, but 100% of the time the bass have turned up their noses at artificial offerings from me. That being said, it sure can't hurt to try, especially a super realistic bait. I would suggest a flourocarbon maybe, because you obviously don't want to fish that expensive a bait on 4 lb test. i've seen bass cruise through that went well over 5 lbs. It's certainly worth a shot...


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Im pretty sure ive heard about white star but have never made a trip there. Alot of what your saying about the monster bass you will see but dont bite. I might have to get there this year, thanks for the advice.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anywhere its illegal to fish is good fishin


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

melo123 said:


> Anywhere its illegal to fish is good fishin


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I'm assuming he means somewhere like meander. You're not allowed to fish there, but I have heard stories of people sneaking in there and catching monsters. Since noone goes there the fishing would be prime. I fish where I can without getting in trouble.. If you're not allowed to fish somewhere it is for a reason.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

qpan13 said:


> I'm assuming he means somewhere like meander. You're not allowed to fish there, but I have heard stories of people sneaking in there and catching monsters. Since noone goes there the fishing would be prime. I fish where I can without getting in trouble.. If you're not allowed to fish somewhere it is for a reason.


you know what happens when people ASSume????? if they have annual trout stockings, i doubt it's off limits to fishing....


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Right I see what you're saying. Not to many other things he could have meant. None of my business what he does, I was just saying what he probably meant.


----------

